

Woof Rover.com Fetches $3.4 Million to Be Airbnb for Dogs. - djrosent
http://allthingsd.com/20120409/woof-rover-com-fetches-3-4-million-to-be-airbnb-for-dogs/

======
paulhauggis
When I hear "woof" it reminds me of the Office.

